# Is there any way to boot up different rooms like dual booting in windows?



## chrisace89 (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to know if its possible to have a few different rooms installed and switch between them all easily.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes and no. There are apps like bootmanager that allow you to do this, but they're notoriously buggy and very device specific. I don't know if they've updated bootmanager for our device, you can find it in the Play Store, but unless you specifically read that it will work with the S3 DO NOT RUN IT! It will brick your phone and you'll have to Odin back to stock.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You could also backup swap. I know of a few that do this regularly.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

bootmanager does not work with our phone and never will. the devs have abandoned the app.


----------

